# Picky Pomeranian..? Need food help!



## Valentino (Oct 13, 2008)

I have a one year old pomeranian who is a picky eater. When I first got Jackie, my dog, he was on Ceasers but I learned that they weren't that healthy so I switched him off. Currently I have Jackie on a mix of half wet and half dry. The first type of canned food I got was Homestyle by NaturesVariety and he hated it. He would wait until he was absolutely hungry to eat it! So after spending a few weeks trying Homestyle, I decided to try another type of canned food. I went out and bought another really healthy choice, Merricks brand dog food. He still won't touch it.

What should I do? I don't want to give him cheap crap like Ceasers because I want to take pride in feeding him healthy balance, but hes making it so impossibe..


----------



## Bellasmom (Aug 14, 2008)

Sometimes we can try all the "best foods" there are and our dogs wont eat them no matter how long we hold out. I would say go with what is best for you and your dog. Not for what you think others think is best for him. There are things much worse than Ceasars out there.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

Picky eaters are made by people giving in and catering to their dog's whims. You decide on what you want to feed him whether it be Caesars, Merrick or some other food. Then you put the dish down for a limited time, say 20 minutes, at meal time. If he doesn't eat it, pick it up (refrigerate if you're feeding wet food of any type) and he waits until the next scheduled meal before he gets the chance to eat again (and, no yummy snacks between meals). Then put the same food down again for the same amount of time. Repeat until he learns that he'd better eat what you serve when it's served.

Since youve been catering to him to some extent, expect him to try and wait you out, Just tough it out. A healthy dog will not starve itself despite what he may want you to think. Dogs can out drama queen/king teenage girls any day of the week. LOL


----------

